# Candidato sindaco Sesto:"Stadio Milan non è priorità".



## admin (3 Giugno 2022)

Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


----------



## UDG (3 Giugno 2022)

Annamo bene


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Giugno 2022)

Ma chi è sto fenomeno?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Ovviamente si deduce facilmente di che partito sia questo soggetto. Poi il cognome già fa capire quanto pensi in piccolo.


----------



## singer (3 Giugno 2022)

Giustamente è della stessa parrocchia di pippo franco


----------



## Swaitak (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Maledetto, alto rischio di giocarsi pure Sesto.


----------



## Giangy (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Mi pare strano però che a Firenze Rocco sta facendo uno stadio nuovo già da un anno e mezzo. Città come Milano e Roma non riescono ha tirare su manco una prima pietra, lasciando perdere Roma e Napoli, dove ci sono un sacco di problemi, e non solo lo stadio. Mi meraviglia però, che una città come Milano, si fanno storie su storie per uno stadio.


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


C'è un problema, il terreno è di un privato ma non del comune.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.



Un altro interista amico di Sala?


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un altro interista amico di Sala?


Quelli di sinistra li fanno tutti con lo stampino, chi vota sinistra vuole l'Italia nel Medioevo.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Quante speranze ha di vincere sto pagliaccio? Tocca tifare destra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.



ma questo fenomeno lo sa che i terreni sono privati?


----------



## Nomaduk (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


ma se ce ne andiamo direttamente in svizzera al confine?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Un'altra occasione per rispolverare la firma.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma questo fenomeno lo sa che i terreni sono privati?


Serve la firma del pagliaccio di turno in ogni caso


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma questo fenomeno lo sa che i terreni sono privati?


Probabile che troverebbe comunque qualche cavillo legale per allungare i tempi burocratici all'infinito. In Italia funziona così.


----------



## Andris (3 Giugno 2022)

questo non è del pd, infatti quella del pd ha perso le primarie.
questo è del partito di fratoianni: sinistra italiana
insomma un amico del pensionato PCI corbani del comitatino San Siro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Giugno 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Probabile che troverebbe comunque qualche cavillo legale per allungare i tempi burocratici all'infinito. In Italia funziona così.



la cosa è abbastanza incredibile. Nel mondo, città e regioni si fanno la guerra per accaparrarsi gli investimenti. Stanziando anche budget importanti di marketing del tipo vieni a investire da noi per questa e quest'altra ragione. Siamo forse l'unico paese al mondo dove si rigettano investimenti miliardari. Io lo trovo pazzesco. Stessimo parlando di una acciaieria lo capirei pure.


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma questo fenomeno lo sa che i terreni sono privati?


Non penso


----------



## Solo (3 Giugno 2022)

Comunque le elezioni sono questo mese. Gli ultimi articoli dicevano che si sarebbe andati al secondo turno col ballottaggio... Vedremo.


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo non è del pd, infatti quella del pd ha perso le primarie.
> questo è del partito di fratoianni: sinistra italiana
> insomma un amico del pensionato PCI corbani del comitatino San Siro


Michele Foggetta è candidato per il CSX. Coalizione formata da : PD, M5S, Europa Verde Sinistra Italiana, Foggetta Sidaco, Citta in Comune. Non è iscritto al partito PD ma è del Centro Sinistra. Chi voterà PD da il voto a lui.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2022)

Scusate chi è il favorito?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo non è del pd, infatti quella del pd ha perso le primarie.
> questo è del partito di fratoianni: sinistra italiana
> insomma un amico del pensionato PCI corbani del comitatino San Siro



mamma mia, ancora gente che va in giro con falce e martello nel 2022. Da internare


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusate chi è il favorito?


Sono li vicini, probabilmente si andrà al ballottaggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


In tutto questo discorso c’è una variante grande come una casa: l area è privata. 
Quindi in quel caso il comune può fare ben poco.


----------



## UDG (3 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo di non giocarci pure Sesto


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono li vicini, probabilmente si andrà al ballottaggio.


Dopo questa uscita, penso non ci sia un singolo abitante del comune a non voler lo stadio visto che farebbe schizzate alle stelle anche i monolocali a 2 km


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2022)

Un candidato degli ovini,non c'è dubbio.


----------



## jumpy65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Mi pare strano però che a Firenze Rocco sta facendo uno stadio nuovo già da un anno e mezzo. Città come Milano e Roma non riescono ha tirare su manco una prima pietra, lasciando perdere Roma e Napoli, dove ci sono un sacco di problemi, e non solo lo stadio. Mi meraviglia però, che una città come Milano, si fanno storie su storie per uno stadio.


lo stadio di Firenze è comunale ed è stato appena rifatto coi soldi pubblici. Non ci sono grandi stadi di proprietà in Italia, c'è solo la "bomboniera" di Torino e lo stadio di Udine e bergamo da circa 25000 posti acquistati negli ultimi 9 anni società dai rispettivi comuni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Giugno 2022)

be ovviamente deve dire il contrario del duo "rivale" per accaparrarsi i voti contro.
i politici non pensano con la testa, pensano in funzione ai voti.
maledetti ladri.


----------



## UDG (3 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo questa uscita, penso non ci sia un singolo abitante del comune a non voler lo stadio visto che farebbe schizzate alle stelle anche i monolocali a 2 km


C'è anche da dire Lollo, io adesso non conosco l'area di Sesto. Che se ci fossero delle case vicino a dove dovrebbe sorgere lo stadio, alla gente non piacerebbe tutto il via vai di gente e forze dell'ordine i giorni in cui ci si gioca


----------



## Kayl (3 Giugno 2022)

Il punto è che lui non ha voce in niente, i terreni sono privati quindi possono pure fare lo stadio con un gigantesco dito medio verso la chiesa.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.





Chiaro. Di che fazione politica è questo squilibrato? Centrosinistra? Ma non mi dire.

Questi schifosi maledetti. Tutto il male possibile, devono pagare amaramente per quello che hanno fatto al paese.

Ma il brutto è che agiscono totalmente indisturbati.


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo questa uscita, penso non ci sia un singolo abitante del comune a non voler lo stadio visto che farebbe schizzate alle stelle anche i monolocali a 2 km


Il comune deve comunque allacciare la rete idrica ed elettrica, può rallentare.


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Di che fazione politica è questo squilibrato? Centrosinistra? Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Questi schifosi maledetti. Tutto il male possibile, devono pagare amaramente per quello che hanno fatto al paese.
> 
> Ma il brutto è che agiscono totalmente indisturbati.


Finché li votano...Che poi gli elettori si nascondono eh, NESSUNO é fiero di dire apertamente che vota a sinistra  si vergognano pure loro. Ma l'importante é scongiurare il pericolo fascismo, come ben sai 

Quanto alla notizia che dire, pura propaganda politica. Questa zecchetta non saprà neanche a cosa serva uno stadio. Se però fosse stata proposta una colata di cemento grande quanto Sesto, un enorme piazzale dove si può 
far sesso a piacimento, nudi, all'aria aperta, semplicemente avendo con sé un'autocertificazione dove ci si dichiara NON etero...sarebbe già stata approvata, sottoscritta da tutti e i lavori sarebbero già a buon punto


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire Lollo, io adesso non conosco l'area di Sesto. Che se ci fossero delle case vicino a dove dovrebbe sorgere lo stadio, alla gente non piacerebbe tutto il via vai di gente e forze dell'ordine i giorni in cui ci si gioca


Non c'è alcuna abitazione vicino a quell'area. Nessuna. E ti dirò, i cittadini di quel quartiere, anche se distanti, non vedono l'ora che arrivi lo stadio con area bonificata perché così almeno arriva la polizia e non ci sono gli sbandati in giro come da anni nelle aree vicine a quell'area.

Molti il parco non lo vogliono perché hanno paura che poi diventi come Parco Sempione di Milano, ovvero area spaccio.


----------



## Albijol (3 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono li vicini, probabilmente si andrà al ballottaggio.


Ma leggo che vuole costruire una Moschea....Poi ha vinto le primarie di 30 voti, come c. si fa a votarlo


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma leggo che vuole costruire una Moschea....Poi ha vinto le primarie di 30 voti, come c. si fa a votarlo


La zona di confine tra Sesto e Cinisello Balsamo è abitata da italiani di origine nord-africana e mediorientale di fede islamica che ha diritto di voto in quanto nati in Italia. I quartieri al confine tra Cinisello Balsamo e Sesto San Giovanni, facenti parte dei due comuni sono stati "ghettizzati". Io abito a 700 metri in linea d'aria con la zona Falck anche se non sono di Sesto San Giovanni, ma di Cinisello Balsamo, nel mio quartiere il 15% sono italiani, il 25% sono sud-americani, il restante sono nord-africani e arabi. Quindi per esempio su 10 persone che incontri, 3 hanno il burka integrale, 4 quello standard, 3 non lo hanno.


----------



## Andris (3 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Di che fazione politica è questo squilibrato? Centrosinistra? Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Questi schifosi maledetti. Tutto il male possibile, devono pagare amaramente per quello che hanno fatto al paese.
> 
> Ma il brutto è che agiscono totalmente indisturbati.





>


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


A sesto vivono più interisti che milanisti, sennò non si spiega un suicidio elettorale simile


----------



## gabri65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Finché li votano...Che poi gli elettori si nascondono eh, NESSUNO é fiero di dire apertamente che vota a sinistra  si vergognano pure loro. Ma l'importante é scongiurare il pericolo fascismo, come ben sai
> 
> Quanto alla notizia che dire, pura propaganda politica. Questa zecchetta non saprà neanche a cosa serva uno stadio. Se però fosse stata proposta una colata di cemento grande quanto Sesto, un enorme piazzale dove si può
> far sesso a piacimento, nudi, all'aria aperta, semplicemente avendo con sé un'autocertificazione dove ci si dichiara NON etero...sarebbe già stata approvata, sottoscritta da tutti e i lavori sarebbero già a buon punto



Votano CSX perché, al 99%, sono tutti lobotomizzati, raccomandati, nullafacenti, mafiosi o cazzeggiatori, con un lavoretto magari bello sicuro e protetto dalla tessera del partito e da tutta la schifezza dell'universo PD.

Vogliono il persistere di questa situazione, e hanno paura che se qualcosa cambia, poi dopo devono lavorare come le persone normali, hai capito.

Ma finirà, eh.

Quando poi finirà per tutti e arriverà il padrone straniero che li schianta fuori di casa e li mette nei campi di pomodori a lavorare sotto il sole, allora godrò a vederli piangere.


----------



## Zenos (3 Giugno 2022)

Ecco perché nella nostra Nazione il Calcio è morto. Ma da 15 anni.


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Giugno 2022)

Interista, ecologista e pure del tac... Comunque un po' di vero c'e': perché il Milan, prima squadra di Milano, dovrebbe farsi lo stadio fuori città?Lasciamo a Sesto la pro sesto e teniamoci Milano per l'AC Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.



_Da non crederci_


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Ma questo qui immagina l'indotto che uno stadio da 1miliardo del Milan porterebbe ai suoi cittadini commercianti?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ma questo qui immagina l'indotto che uno stadio da 1miliardo del Milan porterebbe ai suoi cittadini commercianti?


ma che deve capire, a me ricorda Carola Rackete


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Giugno 2022)

La cosa assurda che in italy per fare uno stadio ci vogliono decine di anni di burocrazia, impatti ambientali,volumi,verdi,PD,comitati etc etc...
Talmente tanta burocrazia per costruire che poi ci ritroviamo ponti che crollano,autostrade mai finite,ilva di Taranto che ha inquinato per 10 generazioni,terre dei fuochi,in Abruzzo la montedison ha inquinato le falde acquifere delle sorgenti più importanti d'abruzzo,potrei andare avanti all'infinito, dov'erano i verdi,i comitati, la burocrazia quando fecero questi scempi?
Il problema è a monte cioè ci vuole una legge che parta dallo stato per semplificare la costruzione o ammodernamento di tutti gli stadi,un decreto che con pochi passaggi si dia il via libera ai cantieri, magari con una % d'obbligo di subappalti delle imprese locali...
Altro che 110% che sarà una bolla finanziaria che ci costerà per 5 generazioni... 
Investimenti veri da parte di privati che fanno lavorare per anni le imprese locali e poi posti di lavoro per le generazioni future....
Ma le cose semplici e logiche in Italia non si fanno,o sei del clan o non fai nulla,per cui le cose che si fanno sono talmente piene di corruzione e speculazione che o non si finiscono le opere perché si mangiano pure le bancate o le si concludo 20anni dopo le date stabilite con costi assurdi e soprattutto fatte male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


La battuta sul Milan che gioca al Breda degna del peggior politico da poltrona di sinistra..
Ma da dove sbucano certi soggetti?
Imbarazzante..inneffetti per un comune come sesto vuoi mettere ospitare uno stadio del Milan, che afflusso di lavoro? No no meglio un altro parchetto per far spacciare le risorse..


----------



## Mika (4 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Interista, ecologista e pure del tac... Comunque un po' di vero c'e': perché il Milan, prima squadra di Milano, dovrebbe farsi lo stadio fuori città?Lasciamo a Sesto la pro sesto e teniamoci Milano per l'AC Milan.


Ancora non hai capito che a Milano lo stadio di proprietà lo fai nel Duemilamai?


----------



## sunburn (4 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Investimenti veri da parte di privati che fanno lavorare per anni le imprese locali e poi posti di lavoro per le generazioni future....
> Ma le cose semplici e logiche in Italia non si fanno,


In realtà, per quanto riguarda il quartiere San Siro, la situazione è parecchio complessa.
Non si va a costruire qualcosa dove adesso non c’è nulla, ma si va a intervenire su un tessuto economico-sociale già esistente. C’è già un indotto: ci sono decine di ristoranti, bar, negozi e attività commerciali varie che sono frutto di investimenti di privati che hanno aperto un’attività. Realizzando il progetto tutto ciò aumenterebbe? Non lo so, probabilmente sì, ma a scapito di realtà già esistenti perché difficilmente un ristorante a gestione familiare potrà sostenere i costi per poter portare avanti l’attività all’interno del nuovo complesso(senza contare che se se sono proprietari, vengono espropriati). Quindi si andrà con le varie catene di fast food, negozi che vendono abbigliamento di lusso ecc. Per carità se questa è la linea del progresso non ci si può fare molto, ma la sostituzione della trattoria con una catena di fast food e simili non è una cosa che mi faccia impazzire, così come non mi fa impazzire l’idea che le future generazioni abbiano come prospettiva quella di lavorare in una delle suddette catene e simili.

Poi una parte del quartiere è destinata all’edilizia popolare, quindi eliminando quelle abitazioni ci sarebbe il problema sociale di ricollocare quelle persone.

Per quanto riguarda Sesto, non so. È comunque una ex area industriale, con tutto quel che ne consegue. Poi comunque se ne parla come alternativa già dai tempi del progetto dello stadio al Portello, quindi non penso che non sia già stata presa in considerazione prima di procedere coi progetti di cui si discute ora.
Peraltro si tratta di una soluzione riportata in auge durante una campagna elettorale da parte di uno dei candidati e io prendo sempre con le pinze quanto dichiarato da un politico in campagna elettorale.

In conclusione, io mi auguro che si arrivi allo stadio con un giusto compromesso tra le varie e legittime esigenze di tutti, anche se trovare la quadra mi sembra operazione complessa.


----------



## Shmuk (4 Giugno 2022)

Prossima fermata: Arcore.


----------



## diavolo (4 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> A sesto vivono più interisti che milanisti, sennò non si spiega un suicidio elettorale simile


Pensa che questo qui è pure milanista.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.



Questi del PD sono mostri. MOSTRI. Li fanno tutti così. Mi chiedo quali problemi (penso belli grossi) abbiano quelli che li votano.


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ancora non hai capito che a Milano lo stadio di proprietà lo fai nel Duemilamai?


No.... Bisogna ungere meglio le ruote dell'ingranaggio della "burocrazia". Del resto non ti aspettare che altrove (Sesto etc...) ti concedano di fare un'opera cosi senza incassare un centesimo, o avere delle "garanzie". Siamo in Italia, paisá. Arrivano gli americani (e i cinesini dell'Inda) a fare le verginelle e subito parte il comitato di quartiere. Non parlo solo di corruzione spicciola. Uno stadio ti permette di organizzare eventi di massa. Qualcuno ad esempio è andato in curia arcivescovile a dare garanzie sulla disponibilità dell'impianto per future adunate cattoliche? Non scherzo, già con quello vedresti sparire metà delle opposizioni. Ripeto, siamo in Italia... Aggiungo poi una cosa sacrosanta e doverosa. Il progetto cosi com'e' a Milano, che prevede la demolizione di San Siro (l'ho visto costruire il terzo anello nel 90: ci vuole l'atomica per tirarlo giú), é una tale vaccata, che perfino io se fossi il sindaco di Milano avrei mille perplessitá, con le Olimpiadi Milano-Cortina in arrivo etc...


----------



## Franz64 (4 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda che in italy per fare uno stadio ci vogliono decine di anni di burocrazia, impatti ambientali,volumi,verdi,PD,comitati etc etc...
> Talmente tanta burocrazia per costruire che poi ci ritroviamo ponti che crollano,autostrade mai finite,ilva di Taranto che ha inquinato per 10 generazioni,terre dei fuochi,in Abruzzo la montedison ha inquinato le falde acquifere delle sorgenti più importanti d'abruzzo,potrei andare avanti all'infinito, dov'erano i verdi,i comitati, la burocrazia quando fecero questi scempi?
> Il problema è a monte cioè ci vuole una legge che parta dallo stato per semplificare la costruzione o ammodernamento di tutti gli stadi,un decreto che con pochi passaggi si dia il via libera ai cantieri, magari con una % d'obbligo di subappalti delle imprese locali...
> Altro che 110% che sarà una bolla finanziaria che ci costerà per 5 generazioni...
> ...


Esatto, il problema è a monte. Chiaro che un sindaco nel sistema attuale può opporsi alla costruzione di uno stadio (e tutto ciò che ne deriva) nel proprio comune ed a dirla tutta non la vedo come una cosa scandalosa: molti cittadini osteggiano opere del genere, inutile negarlo. Traffico, folla, rumore, cemento ecc. E molti di questi cittadini votano anche a destra (ordine, pulizia, sicurezza, bla bla).

Sul fatto che il soggetto sia di sinistra piuttosto che di destra non rileva per nulla: vorrei vedere quanti candidati sindaci di cdx sarebbero favorevoli ad uno stadio nel proprio comune. L'orientamento politico c'entra poco o nulla in questo discorso (fatto salvo che ci sono alcune forze con maggiore sensibilità ecologista, per fortuna aggiungo, visto lo stato in cui versa il ns pianeta)

Alla fine, questo post è servito solo per vomitare odio verso una certa parte politica, come tanti altri che sembrano aperti apposta per questo scopo. Son certo che se sto tizio fosse stato di FdI nemmeno se ne sarebbe parlato

PS in risposta ad un paio di msg: io voto a sinistra e non me ne vergogno, anzi ne vado fiero.


----------



## Mika (4 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pensa che questo qui è pure milanista.


Il credo politico è più importante della fede calcistica. Ora smetterà di tifare Milan, lo rinnegherà pure.


----------



## Mika (4 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> No.... Bisogna ungere meglio le ruote dell'ingranaggio della "burocrazia". Del resto non ti aspettare che altrove (*Sesto etc...*) ti concedano di fare un'opera cosi senza incassare un centesimo, o avere delle "garanzie". Siamo in Italia, paisá. Arrivano gli americani (e i cinesini dell'Inda) a fare le verginelle e subito parte il comitato di quartiere. Non parlo solo di corruzione spicciola. Uno stadio ti permette di organizzare eventi di massa. Qualcuno ad esempio è andato in curia arcivescovile a dare garanzie sulla disponibilità dell'impianto per future adunate cattoliche? Non scherzo, già con quello vedresti sparire metà delle opposizioni. Ripeto, siamo in Italia... Aggiungo poi una cosa sacrosanta e doverosa. Il progetto cosi com'e' a Milano, che prevede la demolizione di San Siro (l'ho visto costruire il terzo anello nel 90: ci vuole l'atomica per tirarlo giú), é una tale vaccata, che perfino io se fossi il sindaco di Milano avrei mille perplessitá, con le Olimpiadi Milano-Cortina in arrivo etc...


Ripeto: il terreno *dell'Area Falk è privato*. *Sottolineo Privato.* Il comune non può nulla,* il terreno NON è suo.*

E' stato scritto più volte e ancora dite che il Sindaco di Sesto ci verrà contro.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto: il terreno *dell'Area Falk è privato*. *Sottolineo Privato.* Il comune non può nulla,* il terreno NON è suo.*
> 
> E' stato scritto più volte e ancora dite che il Sindaco di Sesto ci verrà contro.


Non so come funziona in Italia,ma in Belgio su un terreno privato non ci puoi comunque fare quello che vuoi.
Pure per una semplice casa, ti vengono a rompere le palle per il colore dei mattoni perché deve andare bene con il colore delle case vicine .
Non puoi costruire una casa che sia più alta delle 2 che hai di fianco 
Immagino che per uno stadio da almeno 50 Milà posti con parcheggi, negozi, ristoranti e quant'altro ti possono ostacolare per bene se non addirittura bloccare tutti


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Di che fazione politica è questo squilibrato? Centrosinistra? Ma non mi dire.
> 
> Questi schifosi maledetti. Tutto il male possibile, devono pagare amaramente per quello che hanno fatto al paese.
> 
> Ma il brutto è che agiscono totalmente indisturbati.


direi estrema sinistra. Quello di centrosinistra ha perso le primarie


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Pensa che questo qui è pure milanista.


Pure... Neanche più i milanisti ci danno una mano. Comunque come ben sappiamo in campagna elettorale tutti possono dire tutto e alla fine nessuno mantenere mezza parola, quindi é come se non avesse detto nulla


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto: il terreno *dell'Area Falk è privato*. *Sottolineo Privato.* Il comune non può nulla,* il terreno NON è suo.*
> 
> E' stato scritto più volte e ancora dite che il Sindaco di Sesto ci verrà contro.


Non é proprio così, anche per fare lavori su una casa privata servono una miriade di consensi, e spesso manco ti vengono concessi, purtroppo anche se é privato non puoi fare nulla senza chiedere il permesso. E ti parlo di abitazione, figuriamoci uno stadio.


----------



## Mika (4 Giugno 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pure... Neanche più i milanisti ci danno una mano. Comunque come ben sappiamo in campagna elettorale tutti possono dire tutto e alla fine nessuno mantenere mezza parola, quindi é come se non avesse detto nulla


Un politico italiano ripudierebbe la propria madre figurarsi la fede calcistica.


----------



## sunburn (4 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non so come funziona in Italia,ma in Belgio su un terreno privato non ci puoi comunque fare quello che vuoi.
> Pure per una semplice casa, ti vengono a rompere le palle per il colore dei mattoni perché deve andare bene con il colore delle case vicine .
> Non puoi costruire una casa che sia più alta delle 2 che hai di fianco
> Immagino che per uno stadio da almeno 50 Milà posti con parcheggi, negozi, ristoranti e quant'altro ti possono ostacolare per bene se non addirittura bloccare tutti


Anche qui servono autorizzazioni, pareri, rispetto dei vincoli urbanistici ecc.
Non è che uno si sveglia e costruisce un grattacielo in campagna perché tanto il terreno è suo… 
Tra l’altro, potrei essermele perse, ma non ho mai letto dichiarazioni da parte dei proprietari dei terreni.

In ogni caso, l’area è dismessa tipo da trent’anni e da trent’anni si discute su cosa fare. Ultimamente qualcosa si è smosso, ma come ho già scritto non è una cosa semplice costruire su un’ex area industriale.
Poi qui mi sembra siamo abbastanza in alto mare.
1)Non c’è neanche un progetto vero e proprio perché immagino non sia possibile prendere il progetto per un quartiere specifico di una città specifica e spostarlo in un posto qualunque a caso del territorio italiano. E immagino ci voglia tempo per rifarlo/adattarlo.
2)Non sappiamo cosa ne pensino i proprietari dei terreni, coi quali si dovrebbe comunque fare una trattativa. E anche qui immagino ci voglia tempo.
3)Non sappiamo di preciso a che punto sia la bonifica e lo smantellamento delle strutture preesistenti. “In buona parte bonificata” vuol dire poco e i tecnici che progetteranno lo stadio vorranno sapere con certezza. E, di nuovo, immagino che anche qui ci voglia tempo.
Ecc ecc ecc.

In sintesi, non mi sembra verosimile immaginare che si possa eventualmente partire coi lavori fra sei mesi. Non saprei dire quali potrebbero essere le tempistiche, ma a naso penso si parli di anni non di mesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un politico italiano ripudierebbe la propria madre figurarsi la fede calcistica.


E hai ragione da vendere pure tu


----------



## EmmePi (4 Giugno 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Esatto, il problema è a monte. Chiaro che un sindaco nel sistema attuale può opporsi alla costruzione di uno stadio (e tutto ciò che ne deriva) nel proprio comune ed a dirla tutta non la vedo come una cosa scandalosa: molti cittadini osteggiano opere del genere, inutile negarlo. Traffico, folla, rumore, cemento ecc. E molti di questi cittadini votano anche a destra (ordine, pulizia, sicurezza, bla bla).
> 
> Sul fatto che il soggetto sia di sinistra piuttosto che di destra non rileva per nulla: vorrei vedere quanti candidati sindaci di cdx sarebbero favorevoli ad uno stadio nel proprio comune. L'orientamento politico c'entra poco o nulla in questo discorso (fatto salvo che ci sono alcune forze con maggiore sensibilità ecologista, per fortuna aggiungo, visto lo stato in cui versa il ns pianeta)
> 
> ...


Premetto che io vivo in prov. di Latina e non conosco zona S.Siro e Sesto.

Però mi pare di capire che un conto è il quartiere di S.Siro dove credo sia abbastanza popolato a non molta distanza dallo stadio, un pò come l'olimpico a Roma. Altro conto è Sesto dove sorgerebbe in una zona totalmente disabitata e che verrebbe rivalutata e dove poi potrebbero esserci insediamenti di cittadini. Immagino che a Sesto si creerebbe una cittadella dello sport e per la parte commerciale immagino tantissimi uffici, sedi di società, forse un centro commerciale. Un proggetto che è vero che porterebbe soldoni a redbird ma anche un enorme sviluppo economico al comune di Sesto.
La zona poi è privata, occorre solo sapere l'indice di cubatura per le varie costruzioni... il comune, ma soprattutto i cittadini, non avrebbero di che opporsi.
Il piano regolatore esiste e a meno che questo candidato che sfida l'attuale sindaco, non abbia intenzione di cambiare il piano regolatore, quindi nulla potrebbe fare!


----------



## EmmePi (4 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche qui servono autorizzazioni, pareri, rispetto dei vincoli urbanistici ecc.
> Non è che uno si sveglia e costruisce un grattacielo in campagna perché tanto il terreno è suo…
> Tra l’altro, potrei essermele perse, ma non ho mai letto dichiarazioni da parte dei proprietari dei terreni.
> 
> ...


Guarda, che se rielggi attentamente le notizie della scorsa settimana, potrai vedere che nella visita di Cardinale a Sesto nell'area interessata, oltre a lui e ai rappresentanti di redbird, c'era il sindaco di sesto ed i rappresentanti della proprietà dei terreni.


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche qui servono autorizzazioni, pareri, rispetto dei vincoli urbanistici ecc.
> Non è che uno si sveglia e costruisce un grattacielo in campagna perché tanto il terreno è suo…
> Tra l’altro, potrei essermele perse, ma non ho mai letto dichiarazioni da parte dei proprietari dei terreni.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo, quoto tutto.


----------



## EmmePi (4 Giugno 2022)

E poi appare molto chiaro che l'attuale sindaco voglia lo stadio, lo ha ribadito più volte pubblicamente. Immagino sia anche per avere un bel biglietto di presentazione per le prossime elezioni. Quindi da parte sua non credo ci siano paletti. Bisogna vedere quando ci sono queste elezioni...


----------



## sunburn (4 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Guarda, che se rielggi attentamente le notizie della scorsa settimana, potrai vedere che nella visita di Cardinale a Sesto nell'area interessata, oltre a lui e ai rappresentanti di redbird, c'era il sindaco di sesto ed i rappresentanti della proprietà dei terreni.


Non ho letto gli articoli e ti ringrazio per la segnalazione. Tuttavia, quanto riporti non ci dice nulla di più di quel che già sappiamo: non sono contrari a vendere.
Ma da qui al passare ai fatti, purtroppo, ne deve scorrere d’acqua sotto i ponti.

Poi su quanto scrivi nell’altro post sui cittadini, ti dico solo per il progetto relativo a un altro lotto della stessa area che prevede una cittadella della salute già son saltati fuori, immancabili, i comitati contrari.
Peraltro Sesto, se non ricordo male, è già ora tra i comuni più cementificati d’Italia con un consumo del suolo intorno al 70%.
Insomma, a me sembra un altro bel casino…
Chi vivrà, vedrà.


----------



## sunburn (4 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, quoto tutto.


Quando una cosa complessa viene fatta passare per semplice, bisogna sempre drizzare le antenne.


----------



## Mika (4 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Premetto che io vivo in prov. di Latina e non conosco zona S.Siro e Sesto.
> 
> Però mi pare di capire che un conto è il quartiere di S.Siro dove credo sia abbastanza popolato a non molta distanza dallo stadio, un pò come l'olimpico a Roma. Altro conto è Sesto dove sorgerebbe in una zona totalmente disabitata e che verrebbe rivalutata e dove poi potrebbero esserci insediamenti di cittadini. Immagino che a Sesto si creerebbe una cittadella dello sport e per la parte commerciale immagino tantissimi uffici, sedi di società, forse un centro commerciale. Un proggetto che è vero che porterebbe soldoni a redbird ma anche un enorme sviluppo economico al comune di Sesto.
> La zona poi è privata, occorre solo sapere l'indice di cubatura per le varie costruzioni... il comune, ma soprattutto i cittadini, non avrebbero di che opporsi.
> Il piano regolatore esiste e a meno che questo candidato che sfida l'attuale sindaco, non abbia intenzione di cambiare il piano regolatore, quindi nulla potrebbe fare!


Io sono della zona, quando si è parlato di possibile stadio a Sesto, i Sestesi hanno fatto festa. Ma davvero tanto. Questa mattina ho fatto come sempre la spesa in zona stazione Sesto S.G. e nei bar non si parlava d'altro, frase tipica "Eccolo qui il candidato sindaco del partito del no che ci vuole togliere ricchezza e lavoro per una nuova area spaccio per gli amici loro".


----------



## Swaitak (4 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E poi appare molto chiaro che l'attuale sindaco voglia lo stadio, lo ha ribadito più volte pubblicamente. Immagino sia anche per avere un bel biglietto di presentazione per le prossime elezioni. Quindi da parte sua non credo ci siano paletti. Bisogna vedere quando ci sono queste elezioni...


io spero solamente che nel frattempo lo abbiano preparato il progetto adatto a Sesto, altrimenti rimangono solo belle intenzioni, perchè poi va studiata la fattibilità e le autorizzazioni.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> direi estrema sinistra. Quello di centrosinistra ha perso le primarie



Grazie della info.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Michele Foggetta, candidato sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni (non l'attuale sindaco), sullo stadio del Milan:"_In questo momento non è una priorità. Inoltre, salvo una passeggiata di Gerry Cardinale, non c’è nulla. Inoltre le aree riservate allo stadio sono già impegnate dal grande parco che avrà Sesto; se lo meritano i cittadini dopo gli anni delle fabbriche. Lo stadio sarebbe solamente un’ulteriore cementificazione, che ora come ora una città come Sesto non può permettersi. Se vuole, il Milan può tranquillamente coabitare con la Pro Sesto al Breda. A noi farebbe molto piacere_“.


Parla senza sapere nulla, Le aree le gestisce un privato.
Capisco che alcuni del centrosinistra non lo accettino, ma se ne devono fare una ragione


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho letto gli articoli e ti ringrazio per la segnalazione. Tuttavia, quanto riporti non ci dice nulla di più di quel che già sappiamo: non sono contrari a vendere.
> Ma da qui al passare ai fatti, purtroppo, ne deve scorrere d’acqua sotto i ponti.
> 
> Poi su quanto scrivi nell’altro post sui cittadini, ti dico solo per il progetto relativo a un altro lotto della stessa area che prevede una cittadella della salute già son saltati fuori, immancabili, i comitati contrari.
> ...


Non è un gran casino, è già stato approvato un progetto, il più grande in Italia ed uno dei più grandi in Europa, di riqualificazione urbanistica de-centificazione e rimboscamento (25-30000mq, un'enormità).
Questo progetto è già stato approvato da un anno ed è legato alla realizzazione della Città della Salute, che non ha nulla a che fare con l'area in cui sorgerebbe lo stadio.

Questo è un Pierino di sinistra che si preoccupa più di far sorgere una moschea a Sesto che agli interessi dei propri concittadini. Per fortuna perderà malamente.


----------



## sunburn (4 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non è un gran casino, è già stato approvato un progetto, il più grande in Italia ed uno dei più grandi in Europa, di riqualificazione urbanistica de-centificazione e rimboscamento (25-30000mq, un'enormità).
> Questo progetto è già stato approvato da un anno ed è legato alla realizzazione della Città della Salute, che non ha nulla a che fare con l'area in cui sorgerebbe lo stadio.


“Un altro bel casino” era riferito allo stadio a Sesto. Ma, come ho già scritto, sono solo mie impressioni.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E poi appare molto chiaro che l'attuale sindaco voglia lo stadio, lo ha ribadito più volte pubblicamente. Immagino sia anche per avere un bel biglietto di presentazione per le prossime elezioni. Quindi da parte sua non credo ci siano paletti. Bisogna vedere quando ci sono queste elezioni...


tra 8 giorni


----------

